# Drying ?



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Once you flip a coyote pelt how can you tell when they are done drying?
thanks in advance


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

once you flip from fur in to fur out, you dry until the nose is hard, or the nose doesn't smell. you'll know what i'm talking about after a while, but depending on temp and humidity, it may take only a few days to 7days. Just keep checking the nose. If you can squeeze the nose keep it on the board, if you squeeze it and it's hard as coal, it's done. pull it off and put it on a hanger, store in cool dry place and you're good to go.

xdeano


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I use wire stretchers and when the tail is completely stiff they are done. I keep my drying shed at about 50 to 55 degrees and I open the door every morning for about 5 minutes to let the humidity out. i also have a small fan going in there.


----------

